# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  صور القلعة الحمراء يوم 20/2/2009م

## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*غرف اللعيبه من الخارج فى الجانب الشمالى للاستاد

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*نفق اللااعبين

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*محول الكهربا

*

----------


## القطانى

*غرفة القديمه

*

----------


## القطانى

*غرفة الجديده

*

----------


## القطانى

*غرفة التحكم الجديده للكهرباء

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*المنطقه المتبقيه للتقفيل

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*السياج بين المدرجات والطابق

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*المقصوره التجديدات

*

----------


## القطانى

*الحضور الدائم للصفوه وخاصة يوم الجمعه

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*احد المداخل للشعبى

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*المدخل من المقصوره

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*صور لنادى المريخ من الداخل

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*المهندس المسئول

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*وعدنى المهندس بتصميم الاستاد فى شكله النهائى
وهو مكسى بالكلادن 
اتمنى ان تصلنى صوره باسرع فرصه حتى اطلعكم عليها
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*تسلم اخي القطاني .... ويديك العافيه والصحه
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ربنا يديك العافية اخونا الرائع القطاني 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شكرنا ليك لا يكفي يارائع ،،،
*

----------


## عارف المحسي

*مشكور يا القطاني وربنا يخليك لينا يا ملك 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*القطانى 
تعجز الكلمات ان توفيك حقك 
فتقبل مرورى
*

----------


## salam

*يديك العافيه ..مافيش أحلى من كده 
*

----------


## acba77

*تحفه ياسلام علي الروعه
                        	*

----------

